# Baum - Was kann für Teichnähe empfohlen werden



## geha (5. Mai 2009)

Hallo 

ich möchte meinem Teich etwas mehr Schatten geben und überlege ob ich nicht einen Baum in der Nähe des Teiches pflanzen sollte. Was könnte man hier nehmen? Wurzeln sollten nicht die Teichfolie zerstören und vielleicht auch nicht allzu viel Laub werfen kopfkratz gibt das überhaupt - schön wärs), vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee...

Gruß Georg


----------



## martin karstens (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Baum - Was kann für Teichnähe empfohlen werden*

Da fällt mir nicht viel ein. Eher ein Ausschlussverfahren. Kein Nadelbaum, wegen den kleinen Nadeln, fallen durchs Laubschutznetz. Auch __ Birke, Erle, .. fallen weg, da die Blüten im Frühjahr auch lästig sind und im März - Mai runterfallen. Laub läst sich wohl garnicht vermeiden. Würde schauen welcher Baum keine lästigen Blüten hat.
Oder eine Palme?!


----------



## geha (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Baum - Was kann für Teichnähe empfohlen werden*



martin karstens schrieb:


> Oder eine Palme?!



nene  bloß nicht schon was heimisches! Gar kein Laub - is klar - geht nicht. Aber halt keine so kleines fiesel Blätter...

Gruß Georg


----------



## Annett (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Baum - Was kann für Teichnähe empfohlen werden*

Hallo Georg,

darf ich fragen, warum Du den Teich beschatten möchtest?
Mir fällt kein Baum ein, der keinen Dreck macht. Spätestens wenn sie blühen oder Früchte bilden, wirds kritisch....


----------



## geha (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Baum - Was kann für Teichnähe empfohlen werden*



Annett schrieb:


> darf ich fragen, warum Du den Teich beschatten möchtest?



Hi Annett

mein Teich ist dank Neubaugebiet, so 10h in der Sonne und dadurch blühen nicht nur die Blumen gut auch die Algen mögen Sonne :evil

Gruß Georg


----------



## Annett (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Baum - Was kann für Teichnähe empfohlen werden*

Hallo Georg,

genau das hatte ich als Grund vermutet. 

Lies bitte mal meinen "Algenbeitrag" - die Lösung liegt weiniger in der Beschattung, als an anderen Parametern bzw. eigentlich nur einem: Nährstoffüberschuß.


----------



## Rhodra (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Baum - Was kann für Teichnähe empfohlen werden*

Guten Morgen,

auch ich habe meinen Teich ganztägig in der vollen Sonne stehen und überlege schon seit einiger Zeit,einen Baum zu pflanzen,um eventuell zu großen Wasserverlust durch Verdunstung und Wassererwärmung zu verhindern.
Ich würde gern eine Nutzpflanze setzen und habe an __ Holunder gedacht.
Spricht eventuell was dagegen?


----------



## goldfisch (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Baum - Was kann für Teichnähe empfohlen werden*

Hallo Georg,
Kirschlorbeer ? Der verliert seinen Blätter nur in solchen Wintern wie diesen. 
mfg Jürgen


----------



## flohkrebs (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Baum - Was kann für Teichnähe empfohlen werden*

hallo!

unser Teich ist fast den ganzen Tag im Schatten (wegen der Forellen muss das Wasser ja kalt bleiben) - die einzigen "Unterwasserpflanzen", die bei uns so richig wachsen sind Fadenalgen, hmmm.....
Meiner Erahrung nach hilft Schatten nicht so toll gegen Algen - aber den ganzen Tag volle Sonne ist wahrscheinlich tatsächlich zu viel.

Bei uns stehen Weiden und __ Birken am Ufer - beide Bäume machen echt viel "Mist", aber mir ist aufgefallen, dass die Birkenkätzchen unangetastet wieder aus dem Teich schwimmen, während die Weidenkätzchen von Bachflohkrebse nur so wimmeln - dürften also ziemlich nahrhaft sein.
Ein schöner Anblick ist der Teich mit den Kätzchen oder mit dem Blütenstaub oben drauf jedenfalls nicht. Wir haben kein Netz.

Bei uns hat die Weide außerdem ihre Wurzel in den Teich auf Wassersuche geschickt - könnte mir vorstellen, dass das auch andere Bäume so machen.
Normalerweise ist der Baum ja unter der Erde (Wurzeln) etwa gleich groß, wie darüber -  also nicht zu nah pflanzen!

__ Holunder wird ja eigentlich nicht so groß und Wurzeklausläufer macht er eigentlich auch keine - ich denke, es wäre einen Versuch wert (vor allem, wenn ihr den Holunder auch noch beernten wollt  )
Holunderzweige in die Erde gesteckt sollen ja auch Wühlmäuse vergrämen.

Da fällt mir jetzt ein, dass wir aus diesem Grund Weinstöcke neben den Teich gesetzt haben!!
Ich weiß nicht, ob es Einbildung ist, aber seitdem hat uns keine Maus mehr das Ufer unterwühlt (angeblich sind das die Wurzelausscheidungen vom __ Wein).
Wein wurzelt tief und geht nicht so arg in die Breite.
oben kann man ihn dann ja gut führen, damit er auch Schatten macht...
Und die Früchte schmecken auf jeden Fall lecker....

liebe Grüße!


----------



## karsten. (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Baum - Was kann für Teichnähe empfohlen werden*

Hallo

ich sag mal :

wer keinen "glücklichen" Teich hat ...
wird auch mit einem Baum am Teich nicht glücklicher ....

Bäume die überhaupt beschatten sind Jahrzehnte alt
Beschatten macht ja vor allem im Sommer und während der Mittagszeit Sinn
d.h. die Sonne steht annähernd senkrecht am Himmel 
die Krone müsste weitgehend über dem Teich stehen
Jeder Baum egal ob __ Immergrün-Nadel oder Laub erneuert sein Blattwerk
dank der Schwerkraft und Murhys Gesetz landet das dann *immer* im Teich 
dh. der Teich muss über effektiv wirkende Oberflächenabsaugung und
überdimensionale Filtersysteme verfügen ....

bei kleinen Teichen eher unrealistisch .

Nicht ohne Grund wird bei der Wahl des Standortes 





> nicht in der Nähe von Bäumen


 als Kriterium genannt 

Sonneneinstrahlung allein ist kein auslösender Faktor für Algen !

eine effektive Beschattung erreicht man z.B. mit Sonnensegeln 

oder Schwimmblattpflanzen
mit __ Wasserlinsen und Feenmoos erreicht man nebenbei beim Reduzieren noch einen sehr effektiven Nährstoffaustrag .
( man muss es mögen ! ) 

oder 

schnellwüchsigen großblättrigen __ Teichrosen 
und natürlich den üblichen einjährigen subtropischen Baumarktschwimmpflanzen  (__ Wassersalat, __ Wasserhyazinte usw.)

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/5426/?q=geh%F6lze


mfG


----------



## geha (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Baum - Was kann für Teichnähe empfohlen werden*



karsten. schrieb:


> eine effektive Beschattung erreicht man z.B. mit Sonnensegeln




hi Karsten 

habe ich - das Problem ist wenns stürmt muss mans wieder einlegen  Aber für die Mittagszeit am Besten - und mit den 10 Jahren das stimmt schon - bis dahin ist meine Randbepflanzung auch gewachsen...

  ..und ich wollt doch noch einen Baum Pflanzen 

Gruß Georg


----------



## glasklar (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Baum - Was kann für Teichnähe empfohlen werden*



goldfisch schrieb:


> Hallo Georg,
> Kirschlorbeer ? Der verliert seinen Blätter nur in solchen Wintern wie diesen.
> mfg Jürgen



hallo

kirschlobeer kann man als baum schneiden .oder als hecke  wie du willst ! nimm aber einen nicht blühenden  sonst hast du überall ableger   ich kann jedes frühjahr 50 -100 ausreißen . selbst in diesem  winter habe ich bei uns  kaum abwerfen der blätter erlebt


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Baum - Was kann für Teichnähe empfohlen werden*

Hi Georg,

bei immer grünen wie kirschlorbeer muss man auch im winter darauf achten das die genügend wasser bekommen - für mache ist dies schwierig. Vorallem bei so direkter sonneneinstrahlung geht einiges an wasser per verdunstung flöten. Auf jeden fall sollte es ein baum sein der gößere blätter hat damit die nicht durchs netz im herbst rieseln. Ich persönlich hab diese Acer (jap. __ Ahorn) gepflanzt. Bin super zufrieden und wegen der Teichfolie mach ich mir auch keine gedanken. 

Nur bambus bildet da eine ausnahme ...

Meine eltern hatten eine riesen tanne neben dem teich, nun haben sie den teich nach 15 jahren erneuert und die riesen tanne umgehauen - die zum teil 5cm dicken tannenwurzeln sind immer schön an der teichfolie entlang gekrochen und haben nie eine undichtigkeit verursacht.


----------

